# Bladder Control Issues



## furdines (Mar 12, 2007)

I have an 11 month old germ shep mix and she always "happy pees" when we come home.. when she gets over excited or nervous, and I know this is something she may or may not outgrow.. I am ok with that, but I am concerned about her poor bladder control lately.

I just moved across country, so I haven't located a vet yet (though it will be done next week)..

It's happened a few times and happened before we moved as well...

She pees when she sleeps.

I don't even think she notices it... I let her sleep in my bed sometimes, well.. most of the time.. and more times than I'd like to admit, I've woken up to her peeing me.

It happened again today on the couch. I was sitting here watching tv and she was curled up on the top of the couch cushion (her favorite spot) and she just peed... everywhere. She woke up and gave me a strange look like I did something wrong.

Is this something she'll grow out of?
Should I be worried about this (more than I am)?

thanks


----------



## kennysgirl03 (May 14, 2007)

I had a dog that happy-peed. Every time we would come home we would take her out side to greet us so that she wouldn't do it on the carpet. We also didn't have to walk her often because of this method. The vet told us that was common in small dogs because she was a wiener dog. I haven't heard this is big dogs though and especially in the sleep. My current dog barks in his sleep. Sorry I know I didn't help but hopefully this is just a phase for him.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I would take her to a vet. Submissive urination (happy pees) can be worked with. Do an internet search for ideas. Usually obedience classes work. You need to build up her self esteem. 

Urinating while sleeping is not normal. That should be brought to the attention of your vet. She might have an infection or ??? Has she been spayed?


----------



## furdines (Mar 12, 2007)

I adopted her in Fla so she is fixed.

And I believe I will put finding a vet to a priority today as she peed in her sleep again early this morning.. and the pee drops go down the stairs which makes me think she possibly woke up in the middle... 

We leave our backdoor open so she knows that she is able to go outside whenever she wants.

I just hope it's nothing too serious.
Thanks!!


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

The 'happy pee' is the submissive dog piddle. If you do not make a big deal out of it, do not acknowledge it, clean it up without a word, chances are it will disappear with age. You make a big deal out of it or punish for it - you own it for life.

As far as peeing in their sleep~ I had one puppy do that just once ~ he was so sound asleep that he just peed. He didn't even wake up when I moved him to clean it up. And I really moved him around, picked him up, moved the couch cushions, everything!!! It was the funniest thing. I checked to make sure he was breathing. I got the whole thing cleaned up, him included, and he was still out cold. Poor little guy! Only did it once though. 

Have the pup checked for UTI. If there's no physical reason, try setting a schedule for going out. Make sure you limit water intake several hours before bed and take pup out just before bedtime to help eliminate the bedwetting.


----------



## sweetardnas1885 (May 10, 2007)

"Happy peeing" is normal puppy behavior. It is an excitement issue, along with (at times) a submissive behavior. As for urinating while sleeping, there could be many causes...

Post-spay incontinence, infection, a lax bladder sphincter, deep sleep...the list goes on and on. 

Talk to your vet. Have a urinalysis done, preferably with microscopic sediment examination (checks for bacteria and crystal, casts, etc). A UTI (urinary tact infection) could be the culprit. Has she been licking her vulva frequently lately? This may point to an infection. There are, also, medicines that can help strengthen a lax sphincter.


----------



## tinkerbell (May 10, 2007)

I Have A Female Boston Terrier That Had The Same Problem. It Was Everytime She She Was Sleeping Or Relaxed She Would Wet Herself. It Really Got Bad Even To The Point I Was Putting A Diaper On Her When She Slept. I Took Her To My Vet And It Turned Out To Really Be A Simple Hormone Thing. One Pill A Week And She's All Better. The Medicine She Was Given Is Diethystilbestrol 1mg. This First Happened Over Two Years Ago. And Really She's Doing Great. Hope This Helps You.


----------



## BUGGS (May 28, 2007)

I too have this problem with my Chi. I am at my wits end. I even have her on proin. I have dog diapers but for life of me can't keep them on her. I AM DESPERATE FOR ANY SUGGESTIONS OR EXPERIMENTS anyone can offer. I know how you feel.


----------

